# Campagnolo gran sport derailleur dating question



## bikecrazy (Dec 4, 2022)

Is there a way to determine the date of manufacture of a Campy Gran Sport rear derailleur?


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Not specifically. There is a specific order of iterations, but fixing the specific date of any one iteration is not generally in the cards. The Velo-Retro timeline gives pretty good guidelines for the introduction of each iteration, but it is also true that any one iteration could have been installed on a bike for years after the next iteration was introduced (as stock got used up).


----------



## juvela (Dec 4, 2022)

-----

Thank you for sharing this very good question.

AFAIK this model of rear mech enjoyed a longer production life than any other from the manufacturer.

There were other models which enjoyed a production life of as little of two to three years such as the Sportman.


-----


----------



## Vinz (Dec 7, 2022)

You can also check on   https://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=112 
i use it since years


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2022)

Great site! Thanks


----------



## juvela (Dec 7, 2022)

bikecrazy said:


> Great site! Thanks




-----


Please remember not to swish that big tail of yours around when you visit; we are rather fond of it just the way it is!


-----


----------



## videoranger (Dec 9, 2022)

Campagnolo derailleurs - the good stuff
					

Disraeli Gears - a derailleur collection. ...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				





			VeloBase.com - Component: Campagnolo 3500, Nuovo Gran Sport
		









						a comprehensive list of record front derailleurs - Le Cycleur
					

After being asked way too often “what year is this Record front derailleur?” … While…




					lecycleur.com
				




some more good campy bits


----------

